# Looks Like I Get to Ride This One Out!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Well It Looks Like this Storm in the Gulf is gonna Come right over Our Platform! Its already too late to Evacuate so I get to Stay out here and try to keep the Oil Flowing North!*

*Was supposed to Crew Change Tomorrow But Helicopters And Boats Can't Come Get us due to the Weather Our Seas are Already 10-15 ft and the storm don't get here till tomorrow night! *

*Looks Like We May Crew Change Saturday at the earliest! Oh Well Mo Money in the Bank!*

*This is about as Dangerous as it Gets Out here if you get hurt Nobody is coming for the next 3 to 4 days! So I guess I will be taking it a Little Extra Careful!*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Be careful out there Richard.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hang On Buddy------Prayers sent for your Safety*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful out there my friend.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Be safe Richard!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Stay strong, friend.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We Came out of it Ok Guys thanks for the Thoughts! Hopefully Headed in First thing Smoking! Gonna have a little extra time off Lisa and I are Headed to Florida for a few days!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I just read the post I am happy to hear you are OK

Larry


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you was able to ride the storm out.


----------

